# 1952 Guaranty Bicycle Supply Catalog



## rustjunkie

Special thanks to spoker for sending this catalog to be scanned for public reference.
Added some keywords to help with searching. 
To search for a keyword on this page use CTRL+F


----------



## rustjunkie

Bendix, Morrow, Musselman, New Departure DD, Triplspeed, WD, BRX, Perry, Sturmey archer AW AB


----------



## rustjunkie

lobdell-Emery Rims, Torrington spokes, US Royal Gillette Fisk Good Year tires


----------



## rustjunkie

Persons Troxel Mesinger lobdell seat seat saddles saddle bags dan-d-low Rollfasr Spring fork springer schematic


----------



## rustjunkie

handlebars, persons crash bars, Rollfast stem, grips, flex-grip, diamond chain, bearings, pedals


----------



## rustjunkie

fenders, muduards, mudflaps, chain guards, kickstands, luggage carriers, racks, baskets, delta seiss headlights


----------



## rustjunkie

ntd northeast tool headlight, flashlights, batteries, bright star ray-o-vac, bulbs, reflectors, bells, klaxon


----------



## rustjunkie

horns, speedometers stewart-warner, cyclometers, golden meteor, locks, wise lock, paint, decals,


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie

Hopalong Cassidy


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie

One thing that's interesting about this 1952 catalog is parts that we know from the 1930s and earlier are still available: single-tube tires, bolt-faced Klaxon, New Departure Model A parts, coke-bottle and jeweled grips...


----------



## rollfaster

Thanks for posting this Scott. If only I could have enjoyed being there in the 1930s. After all, I live here. A real piece of St. Louis history. Thanks again.


----------



## cyclingday

rustjunkie said:


> One thing that's interesting about this 1952 catalog is parts that we know from the 1930s and earlier are still available: single-tube tires, bolt-faced Klaxon, New Departure Model A parts, coke-bottle and jeweled grips...




 I thought the same thing.
 I've had guys rib me in the past about my choice of accessories, and I've told them that those items were still being marketed and sold well into the post war years. Some of the timelines stretch between the 1920's to the 1960's.
The nickle plated frame pumps had an incredibly long run.


----------



## SirMike1983

The Sturmey parts in this book appear somewhat out-of-date by 1952-53. I see the WWII era to late 1940s (early) handlebar shifter and the 1930s-40s quadrant as well. The AW hub also appears to take a threaded cog instead of the spline-plus-spring type. It looks as if this company had a large number of older parts on hand or did not change their pictures at least. That's not unusual, given old spares were probably floating around for some time into the 1950s. It's still only 7 years removed from the end of WWII here.


----------



## rustjunkie

SirMike1983 said:


> ...It looks as if this company had a large number of older parts on hand or did not change their pictures at least. That's not unusual, given old spares were probably floating around for some time into the 1950s. It's still only 7 years removed from the end of WWII here.




Def, and I've seen other ads and catalogs that used stock linotype/letterpress blocks that were older than the actual item advertised for sale.


----------



## barracuda

Cool, I always wondered how old these things were...


----------



## Cowboy in NC

Excellent Post- Thanks Guys...-----------Cowboy


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Thanks for that post, unlike today, old parts had a tremendous shelf life. I imagine a leather saddle or rubber grips could sit on a shelf 10 years and still be sold "new", and it would be new.


----------



## barneyguey

rustjunkie said:


> One thing that's interesting about this 1952 catalog is parts that we know from the 1930s and earlier are still available: single-tube tires, bolt-faced Klaxon, New Departure Model A parts, coke-bottle and jeweled grips...



Someone was selling reprints of this Catalog a few years back and I bought one off ebay. Maybe they have some more. You might be able find them and get a copy. Can you make a search on ebay?


----------



## rustjunkie

barnyguey said:


> Someone was selling reprints of this Catalog a few years back and I bought one off ebay. Maybe they have some more. You might be able find them and get a copy. Can you make a search on ebay?




....we have a copy right here


----------



## barneyguey

Alright! Good, I love mine and enjoy looking through it once in a while. Have a great day! Barry


----------

